# Pusher recommendation



## NESNO91 (Sep 21, 2020)

We are currently running around 30 run of the mill rubber box pushers. from 6-14' feet on everything from skids to mini loaders to larger wheel loaders. We are looking to venture into experimenting with a little nicer pushers, hoping to get a little better results in scrape and less ice melt usage on one of our sites. We were looking at the an arctic and I believe a protech fusion. I have read mixed reviews on the artics some say they break a lot of blocks, and they are hard to stack with. But I know when they work they scrape well. I also wonder if any one knows if the metal press live box is way more expensive? I know it will be more but any idea how much more? we are looking at 12 and 14 footers.Reliability and is most important for us. The metal Press just looks real solid but I have no experience with either any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Go with the Arctic or Metal Pless.

I believe Arctic has solved or reduced the block breakage, but either one is better than the ProTech.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Check out HLA Snow Pushers .


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I represent Metal Pless so am somewhat biased. Check out the Liveboxx, build to last with pricing that is comparative. With the carbide inserts, you will not need to replace your cutting edges for many hundreds of hours. Solid moldboard so never need to change anything there. Will save you lots of money over time on parts alone


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maybe it's price vs cost for Arctic vs Metal Pless. MP price is higher but overall cost of ownership is lower.


----------



## NESNO91 (Sep 21, 2020)

I was thinking that the metal pless just looked a lot more solid. We will be needing to do a lot of stacking and I have read that there is some adjusting to get used to stacking with a arctic. We don’t have a mechanic and the last thing I want to do is be Changing blocks on a brand new pusher first time out. Thanks for everyone’s opinions!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NESNO91 said:


> I was thinking that the metal pless just looked a lot more solid. We will be needing to do a lot of stacking and I have read that there is some adjusting to get used to stacking with a arctic. We don't have a mechanic and the last thing I want to do is be Changing blocks on a brand new pusher first time out. Thanks for everyone's opinions!


@JD Dave has some good input since he's used both. And prefers one very strongly.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

So that’s a no on the scoopdogg?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree with all the statements about Arctic and MP so far. For a budget friendly pusher look at the Boss also. There decent and it sounds like you need to replace alot of pushers


----------



## NESNO91 (Sep 21, 2020)

m_ice said:


> I agree with all the statements about Arctic and MP so far. For a budget friendly pusher look at the Boss also. There decent and it sounds like you need to replace alot of pushers


We were actually planning on getting one to try. If we like them we are thinking about replacing our skids with them going forward as we continue to replace the older equipment.


----------



## NESNO91 (Sep 21, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe it's price vs cost for Arctic vs Metal Pless. MP price is higher but overall cost of ownership is lower.


I always heard how expensive metal pless was but the crazy prices I heard I think were always the big max pros's and as much as I would love one it's really not what we need. We aren't plowing a site large enough to justify something anything close to that large or expensive. So I was presently surprised when I looked at some of the other models that they seem to be a lot cheaper. I haven't got any hard quotes yet just poking around the internet. But I'm thinking this is going to be the best bet for our operation.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> So that's a no on the scoopdogg?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NESNO91 said:


> I always heard how expensive metal pless was but the crazy prices I heard I think were always the big max pros's and as much as I would love one it's really not what we need. We aren't plowing a site large enough to justify something anything close to that large or expensive. So I was presently surprised when I looked at some of the other models that they seem to be a lot cheaper. I haven't got any hard quotes yet just poking around the internet. But I'm thinking this is going to be the best bet for our operation.


Too bad you're in Taxachussetts, I have a 1036 skidsteer pusher for sale.


----------



## NESNO91 (Sep 21, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Too bad you're in Taxachussetts, I have a 1036 skidsteer pusher for sale.


Little bit of a drive.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Late to this party but I just checked into both arctic and metal pless pushers as I am looking for 2 new ones and they are damn near the same price. At least from what I was quoted. And if they are the same price I am going metal pless all the way. Just ordered my 2.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

ford550 said:


> Late to this party but I just checked into both arctic and metal pless pushers as I am looking for 2 new ones and they are damn near the same price. At least from what I was quoted. And if they are the same price I am going metal pless all the way. Just ordered my 2.


Another greek with money, hope this season is better then last! Used my metal pless once last year.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

512high said:


> Another greek with money, hope this season is better then last! Used my metal pless once last year.


Yup, only used mine once as well. Picked up another loader and a MP 1248-20 plus the 2 liveboxx's I got coming. Really hope it snows


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Well here is my take I have a metal pless plow max to be honest we don’t find it to be awesome but we get a lot of slush. We plow s lot than say. Scrape up with the blizzards amazing how much more we scrape off. I have used a MP Live edge box very nice scrap but no movable end plates so curb damage was a problem. I have a boss bx12 which we love. It scrapes very good has great durability and shoes wear is very minor same ones after 5 seasons. We also have had zeto curb damage on the lots do to movable end plates.They just ride right over the curbs. Price point well enough said. Protech no one by me had one just steel edge rubber mount ones to me not much better than rubber.

As for the boss SK RUN VERY FAST JUNK!


----------

